
A URL spoofing bug in Firefox, reported 2 years ago and it's still working - gruez
https://twitter.com/lbherrera_/status/1280617786088329220
======
gruez
update: I updated to 78.0.2 and it seems to be fixed. It's not in the release
notes though, [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/78.0.2/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/78.0.2/releasenotes/)

